# Element 90 oder 70



## macw (23. August 2008)

Hallo Rocky Gemeinde.
Ich stehe kurz davor auch in den Kreis der Rocky Mountain Fahrer einzutreten.Jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das 90ér oder 70ér Element nehmen soll.Deshhalb bitte  ich Euch um hilfe. 
Könnt Ihr mir sagen wo bei den Rahmen der Unterschied liegt?
Gibt es für den Rahmen eine Gewichtsbegrenzung, da ich nicht der leichteste bin mit knapp 90kg
Über Tipps wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar
mfg
Macw


----------



## Trailblizz (25. August 2008)

Die beiden Rahmen sind bis auf die Farbe gleich, die Unterschiede liegen in der Ausstattung. Gewichtsbegrenzung gibt's von Rocky keine.
Wenn Du's in der Standardausstattung kaufst, würde ich Dir bei Deinen 90 kg wegen der Laufräder (XT-Naben, Mavic 717 Felgen, DT Comp Speichen) das 70er empfehlen. Die sind weniger weich als die Crossmax SL am 90er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tes20 (3. November 2008)

hello

ich verkaufe mein rocky mountain element 70 
also wenn du interresiert bist melde dich einfach
gruß tes20


----------

